# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Apa keistimewaan mud pond jepang hingga bisa membuat koinya bagus bagus

## Koilicous

Assalamualaikum mas/om/kak
Saya boleh minta ilmunya sedikit yang udah jago jago dalam dunia perkoi-an

1. Apa sih keistimewaan atau rahasia mudpond jepang hingga menghasilkan koi yg bagus?
2. Kenapa koi Jepun mahal mahal
3. Kenapa koi lokal tidak mampu bersaing dengan yg jepun

----------


## Koilicous

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koilicous

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikankoi

kalau yang saya baca 
Mud pond Jepang kapasitas besar diisi ikan nggak banyak dan ikannya pilihan. 
Lebih bersih nggak banyak Polusi 

Dan penyeleksian ikan koi disana sangat ketat. jadi ikan yang dijual tersebut adalah benar benar pilihan 
dan Induknya sudah Jumbo sekali, sehingga menghasilkan ratusan Ribu anakan sekali. dari situ sortirannya sangat ketat. paling tinggal berapa yang dibesarkan. 
Beda dengan Koi Indonesia, sortirannya tidak seketat itu dan yang biasa atau jelek tetap dijual 

yang perlu dicari tahu ada mineral apa yang ada disana yang bisa membuat faktor ikannya jadi lebih baik. dan apakah kolam mud pond Indonesia bisa diperbaiki juga agar bisa menghasilkan ikan yang bagus

----------

